# طلب:فيديوهات عن عمليات تشغيل المعادن



## الحسن المصري (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت يا شباب اي حد عنده فيديوهات عن عمليات تشغيل المعادن يرفعها في اقرب وقت لاني محتاجها ضرووووووووووووووري


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل أخى 

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f15/


----------



## الشنشورى (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

